# HUGE dwords for sale



## reefteach (Sep 26, 2004)

Check out my link to my ebay auction for some huge amazon swords. I will put up a picture tomorrow.

http://cgi.ebay.com/HUGE-amazon-Sword-Aqua...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------

